# Need Advice



## Flats Rat (Mar 29, 2011)

Need advice on what to clean the old grease out of my Penn reel. Can I use a spray cleaner like Starting fluid or break cleaner or am I messing up. I plan on breaking it down as far as I feel ok with. Thanks for any help.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Brake cleaner works well!


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have used wd40 and a toothbrush preferably one you don't use


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good advice from Noodle. LOL


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

noodlez94 said:


> I have used wd40 and a toothbrush preferably one you don't use


Yep, that's what I do. Except with Remoil.

Hey noodle, why the toothbrush you DONT use? My wife;s toothbrush works just fine... :whistling:


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

So did my wife's on the first day until I was ask where it was and then told to go buy her a new one. 6 in the morning. If anything I got her a new toothbrush out of it dunno what the fuss was about lol


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

noodlez94 said:


> So did my wife's on the first day until I was ask where it was and then told to go buy her a new one. 6 in the morning. If anything I got her a new toothbrush out of it dunno what the fuss was about lol



YEAH! I know... So the bristles were a little grey...

Same thing happened when I used the dish brush to clean out the bloody fish cooler... :blink:


----------

